# Is the nail salon clean?



## suzukigrrl (Jun 22, 2006)

I have been going to this one nail salon for some time now and I really like all the women that work there. The last time I went I noticed that my nail tech used the same tools from my pedicure during my manicure and only rinsed them off in the bathroom. Maybe she used some sort of soap, I sure hope she did. I'm really worried now that maybe they aren't cleaning the tools between customers. How do I tell if the nail salon is cleaning the tools properly??


----------



## monniej (Jun 22, 2006)

you don't! isn't that scary? i do my own pedicures at home with my own tools and only go to the salon for a professional polish. i would suggest you take your own tools and implements to be safe. in school they show you that video of people with open sores from being exposed to bacteria. it really does make you want to be more careful. according to michigan law they shouldn't even reuse emery boards and buffers - how often do you see them start with new ones during your service?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 22, 2006)

ask them what they use to clean and disinfect the implements.. and then ask to see the original packaging..

I'm a nailtech myself, and in school we've learnt that we have to clean the implements in a hospital grade disinfectant.. after every client!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 22, 2006)

i sure hope so!

but like all the girls said, there's no way to know except to ask.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 22, 2006)

here's a link i think you might like to check out




it's a handout on "how to choose a quality nail salon"

http://www.nailsmag.com/pdfs/handouts/NAChooseSalon.pdf

this next one isn't a client handout.. but it's a brief discription for us nailtechs on are required to do.. incase you want to read it aswell





http://www.nailsmag.com/pdfs/handouts/NAGuide.pdf


----------



## Maude (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* here's a link i think you might like to check out



it's a handout on "how to choose a quality nail salon"
http://www.nailsmag.com/pdfs/handouts/NAChooseSalon.pdf

Thank you Dee!! That is really usefull


----------



## LilDee (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* Thank you Dee!! That is really usefull



No problem



it's my pleasure


----------



## touting (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you for sharing! Interesting article!


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bring your own equipment such as files and cuticle nippers, buffers, etc.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

You know, I've heard they're supposed to wash their hands between customers, and use a new set of tools with each customer (or at least a clean pair). I know I've never seen them really wash their hands first, but I do know they use clean tools taken from the barbicide. Most nails salons these days will also give you your own nail kit so they're only using YOUR tools on YOU (supposedly).


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely bring in your own stuff, I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 26, 2007)

Unfortunately these are the problems that reputable and code following manicurists have to hear about, it's sad and discouraging. When you go into a salon look around how clean it is, look to see if each station has a barbicide jar on their station. Also they should usually pull an implement right out of disinfectant right in front of you. FYI, in the state of California having individual client implements is also a violation, just because they have your own bacteria on them does not make them sanitary. Sterilization is crucial whether its your own bacteria or someone else's. Ask to see a cleaning journal. I know in my salon we mandate that! That way anyone who walks in can hopefully feel a little more confident.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 26, 2007)

It is really hard to tell, but bring in your own tools if it makes you feel more comfortable and yes your not even meant to re-use nail files that's why they tend to use those white buffers which can be sanitised. In your case she may have rinsed them off and put them back in barbicide bcause she used them on you, not too sure and about washing hands...I can't vouch for everyone but I have in the past washed my hands before a treatment but before the client sits down, then I would use and dry anti-bacterial handwash again before I clean the clients hands.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you don't! isn't that scary? i do my own pedicures at home with my own tools and only go to the salon for a professional polish. i would suggest you take your own tools and implements to be safe. in school they show you that video of people with open sores from being exposed to bacteria. it really does make you want to be more careful. *according to michigan law they shouldn't even reuse emery boards and buffers - how often* *do you see them start with new ones during* your service? Most people do not know this. Emery/buffers files contain tissue from other people. It's very easy to transfer bacteria.


----------

